# Critical care and anesthesia same day



## smeetze (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you charge critical care and anesthesia on the same day by the same provider?  We have intensivists that sees patient on PICU floor and then later on they sleep the patient for MRI.  I have read the guidelines in the CPT book for Critical care.  It says nothing about anesthesia.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, critical care can be billed by an anesthesiologist (not a CRNA).  *The patient must meet the critical care criteria and the same documentation requirements apply.*  In addition, the critical care service must be OUTSIDE of the anesthesia time and pre- and postoperative care services routinely performed by the anesthesiologist.  Below is the NCCI link for Chapter 2Anesthesia Billing Guidelines which has limited reference to critical care but may be helpful.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage

Julie, CPC


----------



## jespinoza (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a slightly similar question, our critical care providers want to bill for anesthesia codes (00100-01999). I have read the guidelines and it does not indicate they can't bill for them except that they need to be certified. 
Are critical care physicians allowed to bill anesthesia codes without being certified, will certification be required or is this beyond the scope of their specialty as critical care physicians?
I appreciate if anybody can clarify this subject.

Thank you,
Javier


----------



## venitacason (Jan 11, 2017)

*Did you ever get an answer?*

Can Critical Care physicians bill anesthesia codes?


----------



## nmvoege (Nov 6, 2018)

*Does anyone know can PICU bill anesthesia codes*

Can Pediatric Critical Care Intensivists (not certified in anesthesia) bill for anesthesia such as 00532 (deep sedation for PICC lines or Fem CVCs or any other central lines)?


----------

